# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Vị Trí dự án căn hộ Lovera Vista Khang Điền Bình Chánh

## mailehoangbaoanh

Vị Trí dự án căn hộ Lovera Vista Khang Điền Bình Chánh

Dự án căn hộ Lovera Vista Khang Điền nằm đối diện với Block G, Khu 1 dự án Lovera Park Bình Chánh tọa lạc tại Khu Việt Phú Garden, Phong Phú 4, Xã Phong Phú, Bình Chánh,  HCM . Toạ lạc trong khuôn viên Việt Phú Garden, Phong Phú 4, Giáp 3 mặt tiền đường Trịnh Quang Nghị, Tân Liêm và đường song hành Quốc lộ 50. Dự án nằm trong quy hoạch Khu đô thị mới tại Nam Sài Gòn rộng 2.975 hecta. Khu dân cư Việt Phú Garden, Phong Phú 4 được quy hoạch khu dân cư mới với hệ thống hạ tầng kỹ thuật hoàn chỉnh, trường học, công viên, trung tâm y tế, trung tâm thể thao, trung tâm văn hóa tiện ích giải trí đầy đủ. 

Cư dân tại khu căn hộ Lovera Vista Bình Chánh dễ dàng di chuyển về Quận 7, quận 8 và trung tâm thành phố qua những tuyến đường đường như: Nguyễn Văn Linh, Quốc Lộ 50, Phạm Hùng. Đặc biêt, trong năm 2018, BCCI đang tiến hành triển khai xây dựng đường Song Hành Quốc Lộ 50. Đường Song Hành Quốc Lộ 50 bắt đầu từ cầu Bình Tiên, đi ngang qua dự án và kết nối với tỉnh Long An. Đây là một tuyến đường huyết mạch, kết nối khu Nam Sài Gòn với các tỉnh Tây Nam Bộ. Cư dân dễ dàng di chuyển:

• Cư dân tại căn hộ Khang Điền Bình Chánh cũng có thể dễ dàng di chuyển về khu đô thị Phú Mỹ Hưng thông qua đường Song Hành Quốc Lộ 50 – Nguyễn Văn Linh hoặc theo tuyến đường Trịnh Quang Nghị – Nguyễn Văn Linh mất khoảng 20 phút.

• Tại chung cư Lovera Vista Bình Chánh di chuyển về khu vực quận Quận 5 theo tuyến đường: Trịnh Quang Nghị – Nguyễn Văn Linh – Quốc lộ 50 – cầu Nhị Thiên Đường – Tùng Thiện Vương – cầu Chà.

• Từ khu căn hộ Lovera Vista Bình Chánh di chuyển về trung tâm Quận 1 (chợ Bến Thành) – 16 km tương đương 27 phút theo tuyến đường: Trịnh Quang Nghị – Nguyễn Văn Linh – Dương Bá Trạc – Nguyễn Văn Cừ – Trần Hưng Đạo.

• Chỉ mất khoảng 3-5 phút để cư dân căn hộ Khang Điền Bình Chánh đến các trung tâm giáo dục trên địa bàn Phong Phú, Bình Chánh như trường tiểu học, THCS Phong Phú, trường mầm non Hướng Dương, trường Quốc tế AES… và chợ Tân Liêm.

Bên cạnh đó, UBND TP chuẩn bị khởi công cầu Bình Tiên, kết nối tuyến đường Song Hành Quốc lộ 50 với đường Võ Văn Kiệt Quận 6. Sau khi hoàn thành tuyến đường này, khoảng cách về trung tâm được rút ngắn đáng kể. Theo đó, từ dự án Lovera Vista tới đường Võ Văn Kiệt chỉ 5,5km.

----------

